

Chrome OS Engineer Leaves Google For Facebook (GOOG) - stanleydrew
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2010/06/28/businessinsider-chrome-os-engineer-leaves-google-for-facebook-2010-6.DTL

======
olsonjeffery
court intrigue gossip. derp.

